# FS: Rare custom 33 gallon tank 30x16x16; new price



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

*Rare, custom made 33 gal tank, 30x16x16, rimless, clear silicone, I paid $90, selling $75.* *NEW PRICE $50*..*.Now $30*

had it for about 2 months. absolutely no scratches, dings, etc.

*sponge filter*: $5 medium/narrow size

*Biowheel filter* can be attached to powerhead $5

Please call 604 780 4738 for faster results. i commute everywhere, might be able to meet half way. again priority to people who call/text and not pm.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

pm sent for tank


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

updated items and availalibility


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

more new items! 33 gall custom tank, ADA/florabase gravel


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

PM sending.


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

tank is on hold; but need to sell the wood first. pics will come soon


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

20 long tank is gone


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

These items are still available


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

pics added


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

hello items are still available!!!!


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

pm you for the wood


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

items still availble..........


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

the items are still availabe.....


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

10 gal and 15 gal tanks gone


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

how much is the wood?


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

*Items back on the shelf*!!!

-*Rare, custom made 33 gal tank, 30x16x16, rimless, clear silicone, I paid $90, selling $75.* 
had it for about 2 months. absolutely no scratches, dings, etc.


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

custom rare 33 gal tank still available


----------



## twleung (Sep 9, 2010)

are you selling the light fixture?


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

hello.....tank is still available!!


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

dropped the price to $50. Tank is in Richmond


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

dropped price again .... $30


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice tank and awesome price!


----------



## bodo (Apr 21, 2010)

*tank*

I 'll take it...


----------

